# Tire Blowout And Then Even Crappier New Tires...



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

Had a great time on our trip to yellowstone and back, that is worth another post. But as luck or un-luck would have it, we had a blow out on our right rear tire at 9:30pm just 20miles from our Silverwood stop. Had to change the tire in the dark which was no fun but I was prepared and it went smoothly. The tire was totally shredded, I didn't see anything in the tread to indicate it had lost air, I think it just blew apart (my tires are Duro, not nanco).

That said, we stopped at Les Schwab in Coeur d'Alene after our silverwood stay and I figured I should just go with 4 new tires, heck I blew one and the set was 4+ yrs old so I figured it was good insurance to do so.
OMG, the drive from Silverwood to Spokane and then to Yakima was absolutely hair raising. I felt like the camper was going to flip onto its side on probably about 10 separate occasions. I couldn't take it a mile above 60mph.

These are the new tires: nankang load max radial ST205/75R14. They have *NO * sidewall strengh at all, it seems that they have so much give in them that the camper just weeble-wobbles from side to side unchecked. This is very apparant when we are just parked as well, the camper rocks and rolls like it never has.

So when we got into town today I stopped at local Les Schwab on the way in and gave them my plight, I have to say they were a little dumbfounded at my dissatisfaction with the tire but are willing to work with me to trade them out. I think I am going to go back to bias ply, mostly because internet research tonight seems to indicate that bias ply has stiffer sidewall. Also the brand they are putting on will not be the nankang supposedly. If these new tires don't work, I don't know what to do. I really don't want to take the camper out in its current state, it is far too dangerous. I am wondering a few things:

1) Any suggestions?
2) Are nankang the same mfg as nanco ( I read this on one internet site)
3) Why would Les Schwab sell such crap
4) Does anyone else who went from bias to radial notice such a loss of stability?

Thx
Danny


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm sure they did, but did they check the balance on the tires just to make sure a weight didn't fly off or something? Usually when a tire is out of balance you'll get that instability, especially at certain speeds. Best of luck to you.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Danny - I know how you feel but I got to tell you I hate I-90 from Spokane to any where west and 395 from Ritsville to Tri-Cities. I purchased a Ram 3500 after towing a few thousand miles with a Ram 1500. I wanted more power and it had a longer wheel base to make towing better. The first trip with the 3500 was from Coeur d'Alene to Boise and the best route time wise is to go through Washington. I thought I was going to never get there the trailer was every where but behind me. Well it turns out it was the wind in that lovely part of the world, that caused the problem. As soon as I turned East onto I84 the wiggle stopped and I have only felt it one other time in 5000 miles since and it again was on that stretch of road.

So I have to ask was there any wind? It only needs to be a 15 mph front quartering wind and the trailer starts to feel like you are trying to pull it at 80 mph when you are only doing 60.

Did they pump them up to 50 psi?

Les Schwab will normally fix the problem so just be persistent if the tires are the problem.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

The load rating will have a lot to do with it
What was the load rating of the Radials?

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I agree with the above comments - check load rating and tire pressure. If they are ok, I would heading back to the dealer that put thoses tires on.

Thor


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

fyi - we also have TowMax and have had no problem, even through the mtns. These were the replacements put on by the Dealer back when our Nanco issue surfaced. I was assured that they ARE not related.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

My new (2007) 29BHS came with Duro tires (14" Load Range D). I've had Duro tires twice on my LARGE Coleman Bayside (3000# Pop-up) in seven seasons. I couldn't find any tire dealers in the Peoria area that carried 13" Load Range D tires, so I called Duro's 800# (your dealer can probably help you with this), and they sold them to me over the phone and shipped them via UPS.

Two years ago, the two tires and shipping cost me about $75!









The Duro tires have held up well for me.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

To be redundant, did you check the pressure? I had our rims changed a few weeks ago and the ride back to the shop was noticeably different at only 40mph. I immediately suspected the tire pressure and it was at 32, not the max of 50. I pumped them back up to 50 and they were fine.

Been very happy with the duro's performance after 4 seasons.

Hope you're able to get it worked out.

Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Wow Danny, that really surprises me! I have always had great experiences with Les Schwab, and this comes as a real shocker. The one thing I am sure of though, is they will do right by you. Les Schwab has customer service second to none in my book.

As far as radial vs. bias ply, we switched to radials when we upgraded to the 15" tires, and have noticed no negative effects at all. Of course we went to the 15's to get a 'D' rated tire, so we have the stiffer side wall that provides and that may make the difference. I think in the long run, if you tow primarily on pavement, you will be better off with radials.

I had to laugh when I read Andy's response . We were up at Silverwood earlier in the month, and that stretch from Spokane to the Tri-cities is one windy stretch. We did not have any control or sway problems, but it destroyed the gas mileage. When we were headed outbound I noted that from Kennewick to Spokane is pretty much an uphile climb the whole way, and was thinking how great the mileage would be coming back. Well, on the return trip, the mileage 'downhill' was actually worse! All due to the headwind we were fighting. The thing that made me chuckle though, was thinking about the road(s) up around Silverwood. Now those are scary! Horrible paving and speed limits way too fast for what the roads are. I love speed as much as anybody (probably more than most), but a 65MPH limit on a two lane undivided road with no shoulders is not my idea of smart. Especially pulling a trailer!

Anyway, I hope you get this all solved quickly. As I said, Les Schwab will do you right if you give them a chance.









You know there is one more possibility...

Maybe your stomach still had not settled down from 'Tremors'







, and you were mistaking that for trailer sway!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

Thanks to everyone for responses. To answer some of the questions:

1) The tires are definitely at 50PSI, that was the first thing I checked. Schwabs checked them yesterday also.
2) They are load range C, should be plenty ok.
3) The wind between Spokane and Yakima of course was a little high, I originally suspected that was the problem. We camped for 3 days at Mossyrock and driving home on I5 (from ~centralia to portland), it was just as bad. I haved pulled that stretch a dozen times with the trailer. That said, I am convinced there is something wrong.

4) Regarding balance, I am going today and will ask about that for sure, it does bring up an interesting point. I told the Les Schwab guy in Coeur d'Alene to check the rim to see if it was still "round", he told me he would throw it on a balancer and check it. He reported back that it was OK, but now I am wondering if it was damaged during the distance I towed during the whole blowout (probably 1/4 to 1/2 mile before I got my head out of my butt and pulled over).

Given that the trailer bounces like a "blow up bouncy gym" when you step foot in it, I am still thinking the tires have way too much give in them. Anyhow, I am off to Schwabs, I will report back.

Thx
Danny


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Danny,

Sorry to hear about your travel/blowout problems.

I'm in the same boat right now. On my last trip this past weekend, my RR stock MISSION tire blew and I'm in the process of trying to find the best brand for replacement.

I can not seem to find any info that makes me comfortable with any trailer tire out there. They all seem to have serious issues.

I was about to do the deed for 5 replacement tires from Goodyear (Marathons), then I ran into a slew of bad reviews on that brand/model.

Can't trust any of them it seems.

<sigh>


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Rumor has it from another member here that DURO has come out with a 14" load range "D" bias ply tire. Might be worth checking into. My Duros have been excellent after 3 seasons and I would buy them again.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

We went from the stock 14" Nanco's (bias ply) to 15" Goodyear Marathon radials. The new tires have performed very well even in 30 mph windy conditions with a convoy of 18 wheelers passing. For real!! Of course our TV weighs about 8000 lbs, so that's a pretty good mass to move around

Bill


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Mgonzo2u said:


> I was about to do the deed for 5 replacement tires from Goodyear (Marathons), then I ran into a slew of bad reviews on that brand/model.


When we had our tire failure in North Dakota (5" of bead damage in right-rear), we changed them out with Goodyear Marathons. I'd previously done the same research you did, saw the few passionate negative reviews (and lots of good reviews) and decided to go with the Marathons. I had noticed that the negative comments appeared to be the same comments recycled across a few boards.

We've got 5000 miles on the Marathons with hardly any wear showing.

Interesting side note ... during the installation one of the techs made a comment "why would he want to replace all five ... they look nearly new". One of the other techs brought him over to one of the stock tires and compared the flex on the sidewall with that of the Marathon. "Oh wow!." was the response; he got it!

Ed


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

LarryTheOutback said:


> I was about to do the deed for 5 replacement tires from Goodyear (Marathons), then I ran into a slew of bad reviews on that brand/model.


When we had our tire failure in North Dakota (5" of bead damage in right-rear), we changed them out with Goodyear Marathons. I'd previously done the same research you did, saw the few passionate negative reviews (and lots of good reviews) and decided to go with the Marathons. I had noticed that the negative comments appeared to be the same comments recycled across a few boards.

We've got 5000 miles on the Marathons with hardly any wear showing.

Ed
[/quote]

Thank you sir for sharing.

LOL at the "passionate negative reviews". That describes them perfectly.

I am leaning towards the Goodyear Marathons right now solely based on national brand name and dealer vicinity. If I have a major loss and its attributable to a faulty tire, Goodyear better watch its back.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

LarryTheOutback said:


> We've got 5000 miles on the Marathons with hardly any wear showing.


That is a great recommendation in my mind! Thanks Ed.


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

Update on my issue. Les Schwab happily swapped out the radials for a bias ply ST2000 brand tire (don't know much about it). They were much more noticeably stiffer in the sidewall, I drove about 5 miles on hwy26 and noticed a big improvement. I think my issue is now solved.. Although I am wondering if I should have gone with the goodyear marathon (my options were limited at the time that I went to schwabs).

Thx
Danny


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Hey Danny, I put the same Les Schwab bias plys on our 25rss just before heading off to Alberta in June. Since then have towed to Banff and back, plus a trip or two to the beach. No problems and we came back west on 1-90, spending a night at Vantage Ferry.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> As far as radial vs. bias ply, we switched to radials when we upgraded to the 15" tires, and have noticed no negative effects at all. Of course we went to the 15's to get a 'D' rated tire, so we have the stiffer side wall that provides and that may make the difference. I think in the long run, if you tow primarily on pavement, you will be better off with radials.


We did the same as Doug and are very happy with our choice. Hope your ST2000's work out well.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

DANJOGAVINMO said:


> Update on my issue. Les Schwab happily swapped out the radials for a bias ply ST2000 brand tire (don't know much about it). They were much more noticeably stiffer in the sidewall, I drove about 5 miles on hwy26 and noticed a big improvement. I think my issue is now solved.. Although I am wondering if I should have gone with the goodyear marathon (my options were limited at the time that I went to schwabs).
> 
> Thx
> Danny


I'd sure like to check them out at the PNW Rally. Care to change you mind and attend?


----------



## bearlyrunning (Sep 10, 2005)

I went with the bias plys from Les Schwab this spring, definitely smoothed things out . I got them balanced as well. I went there on PDX Dougs' suggestion, and was very happy. I need tires on my subaru and will be going back.
John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Danny,

Glad to hear you got your problem resolved!







I'm still puzzled about the other tire though.









In any case, Les Schwab comes through again. What a great place!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

